# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  افكار ليوم الاتحاد

## الضعيفونه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جيف الحال؟ ان شالله بخير
المهم اختي حاطينه في المدرسة ضمان لجنة تنظيم الاحتفال عشان يوم الاتحاد وتبا منكن افكار حلو ويدية وومميزة حق الحفل 
ولكن جزيل الشكر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## باتشن

انا بعد ابي افكار

----------


## ام تركي1

UP UP UP

----------


## نور العين1

تقدرين تسوين مسرحيه عن يوم الاتحاد 

تقدرين توزعين منشورات 

تقدرين تسوين بطاقات

----------


## الضعيفونه

> باتشن
> انا بعد ابي افكار


يلالالالا نتريا افكارهن ونحصل اشيا حلوه



> تركي 1
> UP UP UP


مشكورره 



> نور العين 1
> تقدرين تسوين مسرحيه عن يوم الاتحاد 
> 
> تقدرين توزعين منشورات 
> 
> تقدرين تسوين بطاقات


يزاج الله خير
وانتظر المزيد
والمزيد من الافكار

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

ههههه للرفوق الكل محتااج ها الافكااار

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

ههههه للرفع الكل محتااج ها الافكااار

----------


## الضعيفونه

> ههههه للرفع الكل محتااج ها الافكااار


امبرطورة بوظبي تسلمين ويزاج الله خير
وربي يشفي ولدج ويوفجه وتجوفينها معرس ان شالله ويشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين 
امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

----------


## كاونسلر M

سوي علم بشري لدولة لامارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Smile:

----------


## بنت المذكور

توزيع بروشورات 
واعلام مكتوب عليها عبارات 
توزيع سيديهيات فيها نغمات واشعار وطنيه
عمل اكبر بطااقه تهنئه وكل حد يكتب كلمه 
ممم ممكن تسوون مسابقة احلى اكله تراثيه هم يطبخون قيمات وخبيص وهريس البنات يشاركون فيها
مسابقة احلى زي ترااثي 
ممكن تسوون اوبريت او جلسه شعر وتيبون يهال وكل ياهل يلقي بيت مشهور لشيوخنا 
او ممكن تيبون حنايات وحريم يخبزن ويسون ماكولات شعبيه = اذا فمدرسه ولا جامعه
وتيبون خيول وبانشيات وهالسوالف 

او تيبون تشيرتات بالوان علم الامارات وتكتبون عليها عبارات وعقب تعلقونها على حبل مثل حبل الغسيل فهمتوا الفكره



او تيبون الدراهم وورى كل درهم تحطوون كلمه وعقب تسوون مسابقه تكوين المثل الشعبي 
ووايد افكاااار هاللي يستحضرني الحييين واللي عندهااا تزييدناا افكاار نبا افكاار يديده وجهنميه هع

----------


## جريئة

ان شا الله جريب بنزل بوربوينت يديد عن يوم الاتحاد و توزيعات مميزة عن يوم الاتحاد ^^


حياكم الله

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## بسمه الحياه

ليش ما تيبون خريطة دولة الامارات 
بس اتكون كبيرة شوي و اتخلون كل وحدة اتحط بصمتها ...^.^

بس هذا الي عندي لما بتيني افكار بسدحها اهني ....

----------


## الضعيفونه

QUOTE]
كاونسلر M
سوي علم بشري لدولة لامارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





[/QUOTE]
سلميلي يا عسل وووايد



> بنت المذكور
> توزيع بروشورات 
> واعلام مكتوب عليها عبارات 
> توزيع سيديهيات فيها نغمات واشعار وطنيه
> عمل اكبر بطااقه تهنئه وكل حد يكتب كلمه 
> ممم ممكن تسوون مسابقة احلى اكله تراثيه هم يطبخون قيمات وخبيص وهريس البنات يشاركون فيها
> مسابقة احلى زي ترااثي 
> ممكن تسوون اوبريت او جلسه شعر وتيبون يهال وكل ياهل يلقي بيت مشهور لشيوخنا 
> او ممكن تيبون حنايات وحريم يخبزن ويسون ماكولات شعبيه = اذا فمدرسه ولا جامعه
> ...


يزاج الله خير كفيتي ووفيتي وننتظر المزيد هع



> هند سلطان
> للرفع


رفع الله من قدرج وتسلمييييييييييييين كتيراات



> بسمه الحياه
> ليش ما تيبون خريطة دولة الامارات 
> بس اتكون كبيرة شوي و اتخلون كل وحدة اتحط بصمتها ...^.^
> 
> بس هذا الي عندي لما بتيني افكار بسدحها اهني ....


تسلمين ياقلبي وننتظر المزيد منج
ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## الضعيفونه

> جريئة
> ان شا الله جريب بنزل بوربوينت يديد عن يوم الاتحاد و توزيعات مميزة عن يوم الاتحاد ^^
> 
> 
> حياكم الله


جاري الانتظار
الله يحيج ياربي

----------


## أم عبدالله77

ممكن تطبخون في المذرسه اكلات شعبيه مثلا برياني
اوبريت عن الاتحاد
العاب شعبيه
مدارس الاولاد يسوون يوله

----------


## سوارة



----------


## REEMAZ-UAE

حبيبتي عندي توزيعات لليوم الوطني  :Smile:

----------


## المزيووونه

نبغي افكار لعمل بطاقات تهنئة

----------


## صفوة المــاس

دقيتي الوتر الحساس الكل الحين يبحث عن أفكار يديده وغير مألوفه
والأخوات ماشاءالله ماقصرن كلهن فيهن روح الأبداع وحب الوطنيه وكفو يابنات زايد هذا العشم فيكن
وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتكن المميزه لعيد الأمارات الله يدومها ويحفظها ويحفظ رئيس دولتنا و شعبها يااارب

تقبلي مروري المتواضع

----------


## باتشن

ينتي فكره:

ابي اسوي أساور على شكل علم و أوزعهم على عيال الروضة 
وبسوي توزيعات 

بعد أبي فلاش عشان ابا اسوي توزيعات سي دي بس ماعرف اسوي فلاش 
هذا الفلاش هدية لكم بس يصيح لكنه وايد حلو




ونتريا المزيد من الأفكار

----------


## باتشن

up up up

----------


## الضعيفونه

> ممكن تطبخون في المذرسه اكلات شعبيه مثلا برياني
> اوبريت عن الاتحاد
> العاب شعبيه
> مدارس الاولاد يسوون يوله
> 
> ام عبد الله 77


تسلمين يا ام محمد عن تزعلين ومبروك الاسم علية ربي يحفظه لج



> REEMAZ -UAE
> حبيبتي عندي توزيعات لليوم الوطني


يزاج الله وشغلج جفته ووواايد حلو 



> المزيوونه
> نبغي افكار لعمل بطاقات تهنئة


ان شا الله يردن عليج وتسلميلي على المرور

----------


## الضعيفونه

> صفوة الماس
> 
> دقيتي الوتر الحساس الكل الحين يبحث عن أفكار يديده وغير مألوفه
> والأخوات ماشاءالله ماقصرن كلهن فيهن روح الأبداع وحب الوطنيه وكفو يابنات زايد هذا العشم فيكن
> وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتكن المميزه لعيد الأمارات الله يدومها ويحفظها ويحفظ رئيس دولتنا و شعبها يااارب
> 
> تقبلي مروري المتواضع


صدقج الكل مرتبش عشان اليوم الوطني وبنات زايد قدها وقدود فيهن روح الوطنيه وربي يحفظ وطننا ويحفظ شيوخنا ويديم علينا الامن والامان
لا افا عليج حياج الله نورتينا



> باتشن
> ينتي فكره:
> 
> ابي اسوي أساور على شكل علم و أوزعهم على عيال الروضة 
> وبسوي توزيعات 
> 
> بعد أبي فلاش عشان ابا اسوي توزيعات سي دي بس ماعرف اسوي فلاش 
> هذا الفلاش هدية لكم بس يصيح لكنه وايد حلو
> 
> ...


شكرا باتشن على الفلاش الحلو وفعلا نتريا المزيد من الافكار
وهذا الموضوع للكل كل وحدة تحط افكارها وابدعتها وان شااللة الكل بيستفيد

----------


## REEMAZ-UAE

تسلمين حبيبتي هذا من ذوقج  :Smile:

----------


## ..فـديتـهـ..

سون توزيعات للحضور 

بوفيه تراثي يعني كل طالبه اتيب اكله تراثيه يعني سون مكان برزه واشياء تراثيه

----------


## طيف الإمارات

السلام عليكم

اقتراحي:

تقدر اختج تسوي بروشورات تكتب فيها كلام مبسط عن مسيرو الإتحاد

وتقدر ابيات شعر عن الإتحاد وتحطها ببطاقات صغار وتجلدهم تجليد حراري

بعدين تييب الخرامة وتخرم الورقة وتزينها بشرايط الوان العلم وتوزعها على اللي تبا

أو يسوون مسرحية بسيطة عن مسيرة الإتحاد

اتمنى اني فدتج

- الأفكار اللي قلتها طبقتها بعياد الإتحاد العام -

----------


## الطائر الحزين

upp

uup

up

----------


## المزيووونه

مشكورين و ننتظر المزيد

----------


## باتشن

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــع 
لمزيد من ابداعات سيدات الامارات

----------


## جرح وحداوي

للرفع
بالتوفيق

----------


## الجامعية

لللرفع

----------


## ظبــيانيــه

للرفع

----------


## UAES

هلا خوااتي عاد ها السنة بيكون تنظيمنا بالكامل .. بصرااحة انصدمت البارحة نبا نطلع بحفل مميز وافكار جديدة غير تقليدية ... 

كنت بنزل مووضوع وعقب شف مووضووعكن ... الله يووفق الجمييع ,, نتريا الافكار الحلووة ...

----------


## أم البرقع

:Ast Green:   :Hamdolleah Emo: 
و الله يا عزيزتي : بقولك فكرة يمكن مكررة لكن عادي تراه حلو التكرار 
سوي توزيعات في فناجين أم خماس و أم سلوم وغلفيها بوق نايلون شفاف وسوي من أقوال الشيخ خليفة الله يحفظه في أوراق صغيرة ودبسيهن عليها 
مع تحياتي وامنياتي بدوام الامان والاستقرار لدولتنا الحبيبة 
أم البرقع  :Salam Allah:

----------


## الضعيفونه

للرفع

----------


## banota.a7

الغاليه نحن نسوي تزييين للحفلات ..

اذا في خاطرج راسليني على الخاص ..

----------


## كرانيش

حتى انا اريد افكار

----------


## الضعيفونه

تسلمن ووااااااااااايد ويزاكن الله خير
للرفع

----------


## الضعيفونه

صباااااااااحكن طاعة وغفران

----------


## ابيض سحاب

عندي فكره مسابقه حلوه

تقدرين اتوفرين اغراض تراثيه قديمه ( مثل صروود - كاجوجه - حابول... الخ ) وتسالين ماوضيفه هذا الغرض...

او ترسمين ع ارض الطابور لعبه الكرابي ( حد ايسميها الريل المكسوره ).. وتخلين حد يلعبها واللي بتلعبها صح
بتكون فايزه ..

وبالنسبه للتوزيعات... اشتري قماس بو نقوط ( كندوره ام خماس) ... وقطعيه مربعات وحطي فيه حلووويات ولفيه واربطيه ووزعيه . بيكون شكله تراثي...

وربي يوفقج..... 

والكل الحين قاعد ايدور افكار.... نريد شي يديد...  :Frown:

----------


## الضعيفونه

اختي ابيض سحاب مشكورة ويزاج الله خير
مرورج اسعدني وافكارج ووايد حلو
ونبا المزيد

----------


## فديت المها

انا بعد ابا افكاااااااااااار

----------


## السمارية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته خواتي

ممكن تسوين استاج من الادعون والعريش وتسوون فعاليات عليها

ممكن تسون بازار صغير يعكس صورة وتراث الامارات والبياعين لازم يلتزمون باللبس التراثي
ممكن تيبون كم سيارة جيب ما اول وتبعون وتعرضون داخلهم

وشو بعععععععد حاليا هالعندي واذا لقيت افكار ثانية ان شاء الله ما ببخل عليج 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الضعيفونه

للـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## الحلـ أم ـوين

أشوووف الكل متوهق....

التوزيعات واايدة..
ممكن تسوين مجلة وتوزعينهاا

أو مطويات عن الاتحاد..
مسابقات فالطابور،، مثلا تييبن اشيا تراثية،، وتطلبين اسمهاا..
تسوون يولة أو عيالة..

عندج اناشيد وطنية حطيها فاللاب.. او دربي عليها البنات..

سوي تحية علم مميز،، مثلا تخلين صفين من البنات يمسكون اعلام صغيرة ويمشون على نغمة عسكرية قبل تحية العلم،، وتوقف القائدة عند العلم وتقول بيتين،، وتبدأ بتحية العلم..

ممكن تسوين مسابقة أجمل زي تراثي..

زاوية الأكلات الشعبية...

مسابقة بطاقة تهنئة بالاتحاد..تكون يدوية..

مسابقة أجمل تصميم بطاقة الكترونية

عرس تراثي..

زاوية حنااا..

هاللي عندي...

أفيدوني باللي عندكم..
 :Smile:

----------


## ام خلييفة

مرحبا خواتي بعطيكن بعض الافكار اللي طبقناها في مدرستنا 
1- ممكن ادششون مجموعة من البنات مايقل عددهم عن 24 بنت وفي ايدهن بلونات الوان علم الامارات بس يكونن مخربطات عشوائي ودربونهن على اي حركات بسيطة مع نشيدة عن الاتحاد وفي الاخير يكونن علم الامارات بالبلونات بس ييلسن والبلونات يغطن بها روسهن وطبعا بعد ترتيب العلم 
2- مسابقة حياكة العلم تختارين 3 بنات في كل فريق وتعطيهن قطع قماش الوان العلم وفي اقصر وقت يركبن العلم اما بدباسه اوخيط وابرة مجهزه قبل والفريق اللي يخلص هو الفايز 
3- رقصه تراثيه والعاب شعبية 
4- اوبريت وطني واختاروا مجموعة بنات اصواتهن حلوة للانشاد وعندكم نشيدة حب الوطن - ياخليفة رائعة تطلع باصوات البنات وايضا يامدور المجد لطلبة الجامعة الامريكيه حلوة وايد عن تجربه 
علم الامارات وتكونينه على خريطه الامارات بستخدام القطن 
5- عمل مجات ( الاكواب الكبيره ) وعليها صور البنات 
6- ركن التصوير لبس تراثي وذهب وتلبس البنت العده كامه وتتصور وتعطينها صورتها مباشرة 
7- طباعة كلندرات وصوره البنات على اشياء وخلفيات لعيد الاتحاد
ارجو اني اكون فدتكم ودعواتكم لي بالتوفيق

----------


## MOON_AD

حياااج في موضوعي

----------


## red apple

آلسلآآآم عليكم بنآآت
آشحآلكم؟؟
آحتآآآج مسآعدة بليييز
خوآآتي في آلسكول و هم آلمسوولين عن حفلة عيد آلآتحآآد
فعآآد يبون آفكآر شو يسوون و جيه يعنى ^^
فعآد آنآ قلتلهم يشترون آشيآء مثل شآل و غيره من هآلسوآلف و يبيعونهن
و قلتلهم بعد آيبوون حد عشآآن يرسم ع ويه آلصغآآر

همسة: آلحفلة بتكون للمدرسة كلهآ يعنى من آلكي جي لين قريد 12
فعآآد آلي عندهآ آفكآآر بلييييز تخبرني ^ ^

----------


## مريم2006

حبيباتي مدرستنا كل مرة تطلب منا فكرة ما سويناها في السنوات اللي طافت بس ظروف وفاة الشيخ صقر الله يرحمه خلتنا انوقف التفكير بالموضوع عالعموم بخبركم بعض الأفكار اللي سويناها العام الماضي : 
1- مسابقة أفضل فقرة لرياض الأطفال و المرحلة التأسيسية وبالتالي الفقرات الفائزة انعرضت في مدرستنا وكرمنا الأطفال بهدايا رمزية ..طبعا كنا امخبرينهم عن أفضل فقرة من شهر تقريبا ...
2- مسابقة أفضل زي يعبر عن اليوم الوطني للأطفال ووزعناها على أولياء الأمور طبعا قبلها بشهر تقريبا ..
3-مسابقة أفضل شيلة تعبر عن اليوم الوطني لطالبات المدرسة طبعا أنا في مدرسة ثانوية ..
4-رسمنا خارطة الإمارات بحجم كبير وقطعناها وطلبنا من كل صف يغطي المساحة اللي عنده بالطريقة اللي يحبها وطبعا جمعنا كل القطع مرة ثانية وشكلنا الخارطة وكانوا البنات غطوها بالألوان أو القطن أو الورق أوالقصدير ...إلخ 
5-سوينا مسابقة لأولياء الأمور لأفضل لبس تراثي يعبر عن هويتنا ...
6- سوينا عرض أزياء للدول العربية الصديقة كل دولة بزيها الشعبي والبنات طبعا كانوا يعبرون عن بلادهم الأصلية وطالباتنا من كل الجنسيات مصريات وأردنيات وبوسنويات وسوريات ...إلخ .
7- خذوا بالونات بعلم الإمارات واترسوها غاز الهليوم ويحطي داخلها أرقام وفيها ثقل من تحت عشان اتم واقفة مب مطايرة على الأرض بالمقابل يكون عندكم هدايا مرقمة نفس الأرقام اللي بالبالونات ...
أتمنى أفكاري تخدمكم إن أصبت فهذا من الله وإن قصرت فهذا من نفسي ومن الشيطان و السموحة ...

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## أم سلامه2006

ااااااااب

----------


## بائعة الزهور

انا ولدي عندهم مسابقة 
اما لوحة او مجسم او اي افكار ثانية

بليز ساعدوني

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع....

----------


## فديت ضحكتي

ممكن اريد فكرة عن لوحة فنية بالاقمشة علم الامارات ضروري

----------


## يمنات

الموضوع قديم 

رابط الموضوع الجديد 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=985435

----------

